# right now



## אדם

שלום הכול,

איך אתם אומרים "right now" בעברית?

אני יודע מה "now", אבל אני רוצה איך לומר "*right* now" 

תודה,

-
אדם​
----

Hey everyone

How do you say "right now" in Hebrew?

I know what "now" is, but I want to know how to say "*right* now."

Thanks,

-
Adam


----------



## Le Bélier

אדם said:


> איך אתם אומרים "right now" בעברית?
> ​



נחוש אחת: *ברגע זה *נמצא במלון שלי. אולי יש מישהו שיכול לשפר זה.​


----------



## אדם

תודה, אז אולי "ברגע זה" איך לדבר זה?

אבל איפה "עכשיו" בשביל "now"?

תודה,

-
אדם​
Thanks, so possibly "ברגע זה" is to say it?

But where is "עכשיו" for "now"?

Thanks.

-
Adam

P.S. Maybe I misinterperated what you said, please clarify if I did. I didn't understand all of the Hebrew you wrote.


----------



## cfu507

Right now means מיד עכשיו
תבוא לכאן מיד עכשיו!


----------



## cfu507

Le Bélier said:


> נחוש אחת: *ברגע זה *נמצא במלון שלי. אולי יש מישהו שיכול לשפר זה.​


 

Le Bélier was trying to say:
one guess: ברגע זה. That's what he has in his dictionary and maybe someone else can improve his Hebrew or suggestion.
Here it is in Hebrew:
ניחוש אחד: ברגע זה. זה מה שנמצא במילון שלי, אולי יש מישהו שיכול לשפר את זה.

This suggestion is good too! It means at this moment.
תבוא לכאן ברגע זה!


----------



## cfu507

Adam, I read this post of you . You wrote "right now" in one of your sentences. In that context I would translated it to  כרגע אני יודע ש...


----------



## אדם

בסדר, תודה לכולכם על הכול!

-
אדם​


----------



## Aoyama

But then also, *right now* in English is an idiom where "now" should not be translated as "עכשיו", as "right" would also need not be translated.
*ברגע זה :* (in/at) this (very) moment, the Hebrew counterpart of that idiom .
*מיד עכשיו* : is another way to say the same thing, where  עכשיו is used together with 
מיד meaning "immediately" (the meaning of "right") = immediately now .


----------



## Tamar

I must say I have never heard a combination such as מיד עכשיו and it actually doesn't make any sense to me. I would use just one of the two: תבוא לכאן מיד!
תבוא לכאן עכשיו! (או: עכשיו תבוא לפה!). 

We can also use the word כרגע for 'right now'.


----------



## אדם

Okay, thanks everyone. 

How do you pronounce כרגע?


----------



## Nunty

One other possibility is תיכף ומיד, depending on context. It cannot be used in a phrase like "right now I am using the computer". I'm not sure if the distinction is made in English, but it is more associated with something that has to be done right now, right this minute.  ילדים, אם לא תעלו תכיף ומיד אין טלוויזיה הערב! (Children, if you don't come upstairs right now there's no TV tonight) for instance.


----------



## eshcar

אדם said:


> Okay, thanks everyone.
> 
> How do you pronounce כרגע?


 
_ka-RE-ga_


----------



## Aoyama

For :


> *מיד עכשיו* : is another way to say the same thing, where עכשיו is used together with
> מיד meaning "immediately" (the meaning of "right") = immediately now .


and Tamar comment :


> I must say I have never heard a combination such as מיד עכשיו and it actually doesn't make any sense to me.


I would tend to agree, but my knowledge of Hebrew being a bit limited, I had thought that perhaps this would be OK ...
תבוא לכאן *מיד*! Tavo le kan *miyad* = come here *at once/immediately/right now *may be the simplest way to render "right now".


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> I must say I have never heard a combination such as מיד עכשיו and it actually doesn't make any sense to me. I would use just one of the two: תבוא לכאן מיד!
> תבוא לכאן עכשיו! (או: עכשיו תבוא לפה!).
> 
> We can also use the word כרגע for 'right now'.


 
In some context הרגע works too.

I don't say מיד עכשיו, but the dictionary gives this translation. With these two words I would say תביא לי את זה עכשיו ומיד like תיכף ומיד.
Would it mean different if I said "give it to me now" or "give it to me right now"? I think yes.



גם במונח תיכף ומיד ישנה חזרה על אותה מילה, ובכל זאת אנחנו אומרים זאת. אני מניחה שהחזרה נועדה להדגיש שאנחנו רוצים שמישהו יעשה משהו ממש ברגע זה. זה מעצים את הדרישה למיידיות לעומת אם רק תגידי עכשיו או מיד. אני מאמינה שמי שמשתמש בזה אומר זאת אחרי שהפעם הראשונה לא הספיקה.​


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> גם במונח תיכף ומיד ישנה חזרה על אותה מילה, ובכל זאת אנחנו אומרים זאת. אני מניחה שהחזרה נועדה להדגיש שאנחנו רוצים שמישהו יעשה משהו ממש ברגע זה. זה מעצים את הדרישה למיידיות לעומת אם רק תגידי עכשיו או מיד. אני מאמינה שמי שמשתמש בזה אומר זאת אחרי שהפעם הראשונה לא הספיקה.​


כמו אמא שלי... אני לא בטוחה שזה חייב להיות אחרי הפעם הראשונה, אבל נראה לי שיש בו מידה מסויימת של דחיפות.​


----------



## Aoyama

> "give it to me now" or "give it to me right now"


As far as English is involved, there is a difference of "immediatety" between :
-now
-right now
-immediately
-at once
-right away
(ranking subject to discussion)
how to render that in Hebrew is up to the well-versed native speakers.


> In some context הרגע works too.


 הרגע (harega) may mean here : "this very minute" (though *rega *really means _moment_ ) like "rega !" or "rega ahad" = "just a minute !" ...


----------



## cfu507

Aoyama said:


> As far as English is involved, there is a difference of "immediatety" between :
> -now
> -right now
> -immediately
> -at once
> -right away
> (ranking subject to discussion)
> how to render that in Hebrew is up to the well-versed native speakers.
> 
> הרגע (harega) may mean here : "this very minute" (though *rega *really means _moment_ ) like "rega !" or "rega ahad" = "just a minute !" ...


 
Hi, רגע אחד is rega echad.

How would you say in English: הרגע הוא עזב את המשרד?


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> How would you say in English: הרגע הוא עזב את המשרד?



I would probably say _he is leaving the office right now.  _If I wanted to emphasize that he's actually opening the door and leaving, then I might say _he is leaving the office this very minute_.


----------



## cfu507

Le Bélier said:


> I would probably say _he is leaving the office right now. _If I wanted to emphasize that he's actually opening the door and leaving, then I might say _he is leaving the office this very minute_.


 
תודה


----------

